# Happy Birthday, W.O.P.R.



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Picked up the car one year ago today.

I drive a little more than most folks but this year was especially busy with college trips and baseball weekends so 26,400 miles on the year

We live in Western Mass and have gone to
Long Island
Chicago 2x
Cincinnati 2x
Central Pennsylvania 1x
Boston 10x
Maine 1x
Northern Vermont 1x
Going to do three adults and two dogs in August to drop the boy off at school, we have a baby SUV but this will be WAY more fun

The only issue I have had with the car is the bumper cover getting pulled off when I hit a big puddle on a rainy day. The only maintenance I have done is to rotate the tires, (which still look great)

My first update was about a week in we got automatic high beams, 
then came wipers ( keep working on that) 
they remapped the screen (thank you) 
Added games, then more games AND Barry white
The car got marginally faster
Added 25 miles of range ( currently at 322m so less than 1% loss?)
AP has gone from non-existent to competent

I have been really excited about all of the cool things in the updates
I will be even MORE excited when I can put down the back seats without setting off seatbelt alarms
And please add a supercharger between Buffalo and Erie ( it was VERY close)

Most money I ever spent on a car and have NO regerts


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Red. Red Good.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

"Mr. McKittrick, after very careful consideration, sir, I've come to the conclusion that your new defense system sucks." 

But I bet your car is way better! Congrats!


----------

